# Weatherby SA-08?



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about this semi-auto by weatherby. It seems like a nice gun from a reputable company. The price is right to, only $669. Any thoughts would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------

